# Fellow homeless kitten becomes blind cat's buddy, guide!



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Homeless kitten Jett (left) was brought to a no-kill shelter in Redwood City the same day as Celica (right), a blind kitten found under an abandoned car. A Sacramento woman adopted them.

Get out your happy hanky and read the story! 

Fellow homeless kitten becomes blind cat's buddy, guide - SFGate


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Merry, This is a very Special moving story! You're right about the "Happy Hanky"


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Awww, that story is so sweet...thanks so much for sharing it with us, Mitts&Tess! Great example of how cool black kitties can be!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Aww thats so awsome! I nearly cried xD I'm happy they found a great home! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that story - it's so nice to hear happy endings amidst all the grim stories of abandoned kitties. These two were lucky, especially Celica!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Such a wonderful story!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

God bless people that open their hearts and homes to homeless animals!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

You got me with that picture....heartwarming!!!!! So glad they have each other....I want them!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

> spirite: Thanks for sharing that story - it's so nice to hear happy endings amidst all the grim stories of abandoned kitties. These two were lucky, especially Celica!


I cant read too many bad stories about cats. I see enough going on with TNR and Rescue locally. I refuse and will read the happy ones. Its just too easy to get burnt out and discouraged if you see all the horrible write ups on FB. I block them. Happy Hanky stories help me feel like we are making a difference and there are people out there that care the same way we do and will take action.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

What a wonderful story! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I cant read too many bad stories about cats. I see enough going on with TNR and Rescue locally. I refuse and will read the happy ones. Its just too easy to get burnt out and discouraged if you see all the horrible write ups on FB. I block them. Happy Hanky stories help me feel like we are making a difference and there are people out there that care the same way we do and will take action.


You are definitely making a difference! And I agree with you - we all know that these kinds of stories aren't the norm, unfortunately. But if I read all the awful stories, I'd just curl up in a ball and pull the covers over my head. It's why I stopped watching shows like Animal Precinct, and why I mute the sound or change the channel when the ASPCA or HSUS ads come on. 

People do need to be educated, though, and not pretend everything's just fine, so I have nothing against those shows or ads, but it's just too depressing to watch every 20 minutes. I don't have the time to volunteer, so I donate (items, money) to local no-kills and ACA.


----------

